# 1 lease available near Power's Crossroads



## Coxsferry1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Joined a lease and was recently injured in a motorcycle accident.  I won't be able to hunt this year due to injuries sustained.  Need to sell my lease.  Was approximately 600 acres when I joined in July, it's now up to 900 acres.  Cost is $650.  There will be approximately 16-17 members.  Please contact me if you have questions or are interested.


----------



## callaway (Oct 12, 2008)

What county is the club in?


----------



## callaway (Oct 12, 2008)

Call me : 770-527-5415 cell today


----------



## Coxsferry1 (Oct 26, 2008)

It's in Heard County.


----------

